# Shock Leaders



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

OK...all this talk of using shock leaders at Alum Creek makes me think i should go ahead and use them as well (even though i've yet to need them). I understand all the logistics behind it...i just don't have a clue what the best knot is for linking a power pro leader to a mono mainline. What knot do i use?? I need to practice it so i can get it right for the outing. On another note...will 50 lb power pro be sufficient, or do i need to go higher than that??


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

50lb braid such as PP,Spiderwire,ect will be fine for casting.
but if you feel you need something for the mussles perhaps you
should go up a bit,but i wouldnt.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I am going to downsize everYthing, 4-lbtest mainline and leaders..LOL.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Flathunter,tell you what.if i come down i'll be fishing with mainlines
somewhere in the 6-8lb range for mega distance.it should be interesting.
lol.....


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Also, what about using a mono shock leader? I have at least some 30 lb big game, maybe even something a bit bigger...but would 30 lb mono be sufficient for mussels?? How will my casting be affected if i'm using mono instead of braid?


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Clayton,
Mono should be fine, I have actually used about 25 Lb hybrid mono and it has worked great. Only problem I experience with the thicker mono's is with it sometime hanging on the small eyeys of my rods, since I use normal bass casting rods, not a problem with the bigger rods. I plan on trying braid to see if it will flow through the eyes a little smoother.

When I first discussed this issue with Bob, he said that for mussles the thicker the better. So they all recommended using only mono, and in that case 25-30 lb should be plenty thick enough. Lately I have been hearing good things about using 50-100 lb power pro braid, so if my local Walmart has any in stock I may buy a spool. A little expensive but I figure one spool will last a long time so whats ths harm. 

As for the knot I use something along this line except I throw another loop on the shock leader side of it for added security, but you don't really need it.

Quick Shore Leader Knot

I guess this knot is more like I use, you can trim the ends pretty good and it holds up well. 

Full Shore Leader Knot 

Easy to do and good knots to know, practice them a few times and you will have them down pat.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

CW....

The mono shock leader will be OK depending on if you end up fishing a ledge or a sloping surface. I used 30lb Big Game Supreme last year, and still broke off twice due to zebras. I've been using 30 yards of 80lb PP now on my rods, and haven't had any breakoffs on zebras. It does get knicked up after a few fish though, that's the unfortunate part. BUT.......you don't break off.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I used 50# PP last year for most of the season and I didn't have any breakoffs. Now I use 30# pp and hope it holds up. Also this is just mainline and no shockleader. The braid my get nicked up from fishing but it won't break. If you feel iffy fishing frayed line then cut a few yards off and retie.


----------

